# Pooping white foam?!



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

What is wrong?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is she uncomfortable, or bloated?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

bottle baby?
her back end looks messy.
did she have the runs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old? How long had she had loose stool? What is she eating?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Little wether about 6 weeks old he just started eating grain and hedges.. The diarrhea was from a couple days ago. I ran low on milk and used some condensed milk 1:6 with water for about 1/3 of the bottle... He ate great this morning... I gave a soda drench and some probios... I gave a coccidia cd&t 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are the hedges?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> What are the hedges?


Privit


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did this happen after the condensed milk?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Did this happen after the condensed milk?


The condensed milk was 2 days ago. This started this afternoon. I brought him back inside his temp is 102.1 and he's got a blood drip from his bum ): ahhh. I had been doing the 1/2 gal whole milk with 1 can evaporated milk 2 cans water with honey and molasses, so I didn't think it would be as bad as it was...


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

not saying this is what it is - but I think Karen and I are on the same track.

an animal can poop milk if given too much or it just doesn't digest.

I'm curious to know what might be going on - could be more than 1 thing too - .... do your privits have berries? Or just leaves and bark were eaten?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It's looking like the Privit may be your problem..It seems to be toxic to goats. My guys have eaten it before with no ill effects but I got them away from it as soon as I saw them.
I'll try to find a link to share. I had a goat get a low level toxicity and was foaming green out of her mouth. She was fine the next day but it was scary.
Make sure you keep your guy hydrated in the mean time bc of the diarrhea.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

sunshinegoat posted as I did. If Privit is toxic that's probably your issue right there.

If there is blood it needs to be treated quickly. Watch for tissue loss as that would mean he is loosing his intestinal lining. I would get some coccidiosis treatment in him just in case. Any Sulfadimethoxine or Di-Methox or Sulmet will work. There are some other members on here that can tell you the doses.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

The botanical name for privit is : Ligustrum sinense, ...here is a link with a list of toxic and not so toxic plants. It is on the list as "HIGH" 
http://www.acga.org.au/goatnotes/J001.php


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

My adults eat it all day long with no problem. They did eat a whole lot of it... No bark or berries consumed. Most people around here get goats to keep the privit in check


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the toxicity thing can be tricky...wilted cherry leaves are supposed to be highly toxic..my big girl could find a knocked down cherry tree in seconds flat and go to chow town...she never got sick but if it was another goat, especially a baby, they certainly could have gotten sick.
Same thing with oak leaves and I'm sure a ton of other plants...it sometimes depends on the growth stage of the plant, the goat or both.
To be safe I would keep them away from anything known to be toxic...at least do your best. They are goats after all  Good luck.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> I think the toxicity thing can be tricky...wilted cherry leaves are supposed to be highly toxic..my big girl could find a knocked down cherry tree in seconds flat and go to chow town...she never got sick but if it was another goat, especially a baby, they certainly could have gotten sick.
> Same thing with oak leaves and I'm sure a ton of other plants...it sometimes depends on the growth stage of the plant, the goat or both.
> To be safe I would keep them away from anything known to be toxic...at least do your best. They are goats after all  Good luck.


Thank you


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

just wanted to say - its not milk coming out - its just mucus, and often seen when an animal has REALLY bad scours. Treat the scours and the foam will also be resolved


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

keren said:


> just wanted to say - its not milk coming out - its just mucus, and often seen when an animal has REALLY bad scours. Treat the scours and the foam will also be resolved


He drank some water when I brought him in the house and warmed him up, then he wanted a bottle a couple hours later  the blood had freaked me out but now he's doing much better  thanks everyone!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

but has he stopped scouring? the blood and this mucus indicates severe stomach problems


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

keren said:


> but has he stopped scouring? the blood and this mucus indicates severe stomach problems


I haven't seen him have a bowel movement since then. There was no blood in the foam that came out, it was clear like spit, no color. the blood came later. He peed okay though. I'll let you know in the morning I added milk of magnesia to the little bit I fed him tonight. I was afraid too much right now would prevent it from healing as quickly


----------

